# whisker pole



## mikehoyt

In white sail races I have been told it is prohibited to have the whisker pole and the mainsail boom on the same side. However I can find no reference to this in the racing rules of sailing.

Any thoughts on this? Is it actually a rule?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## geohan

Mike The restriction on using the wisker pole on the same side as the main boom is in the PHRF rules. See ch 2, sec K, # 4, pg 20. Don''t ask me for the reason as I sure can''t think of one.


----------



## mikehoyt

Where do I find the PHRF rules?


----------



## capnjim02

The PHRF rules re; whisker poles/spin poles is in reference to their unpenalized length and not their use. On a whisker pole if its telescoping, then a red band must be visable when extended to its rated length, which is its "J" dim. if its not oversized and penalized. How it may be used is spelled out in the USsailing rules. Which now says, it may be used on the same side as the boom if so desired. The old rules stated that they could''nt be on the same side, except when performing a gybe. 
The site for chesapeake bay rules can be found at www.phrfchesbay.com


----------



## geohan

Capnjim Does your PHRF rule book contain the sentence: "One whisker pole only shall be used, on side of boat opposite to main boom, even though more than one jib is set simultaneously"? Doesn''t that go to the point of your rating? If then your rating is compromised, are you racing fairly? While I raise these questions, I hope that you are correct. Between 80d and 120d apparent a vanged pole to leeward is the only way to prevent excessive twist in the high clewed genoa.


----------



## geohan

Mike: www.phrf-nw.org will get the PHRF for Puget Sound. A link brings up the rules.


----------



## capnjim02

Mike;
there appears to be some diff between the nw and the chesapeake. chessie. does not require that the whisker pole be set opposite the boom. dead downwind you obviously would want it opposite. all the rules and ussailing state only one pole may be used at a time except when gybing. re;ussailing 50.2 there are times when its adventageous to pole out gennie same side as boom on certain reaches and its perfectly legal by USSailing rules. I don''t know which rule would take precadence. PHRF or USSail. You should also look at USSailing rule 50.3(b)(2) On the chessie we have two non-spin classes. one and two headsail classes. since your rules state it must be opposite then you might want to consider sheeting on the end of the boom on certain reaches. this keeps the slot open and shapes the genie much better. I think I remember seeing in your rules that you can sheet a headsail to the end of the boom subject to "E" dim. plus 6 inches. this can be a great help depending on your part. design of sail configuration. You would just need to go out and try diff. settings and see what works for your part. boat.


----------



## geohan

Capnjim: Thanks for the tip that the PHRF rules re whisker poles may differ from area to area. Perhaps PHRF-NW just didn''t get around to dropping the same-side restriction. For a short handed white-sail sailor it would sure be handy when running wing and wing and not quite clearing a headland, to be able to just gybe the main for a short jog on the other tack and to then flop back with room to clear, all without having to mess with the pole.


----------



## capnjim02

Mike;
I would guess that whatever sailing assoc. or club you are racing in has prescriptions it sails under, such as ISAF. if they sailing to these rules, i would think, unless they specifically state that there is deviation from those presc. then the ISAF rules would take presedence. since isaf does not prohibit the use of poles on same side as boom then i would do it. you need to find out if the clubs have a deviation from 2001-2004 in their sailing instructions. I believe that if they are deviating they have to so state in their club rules or sailing instructions.


----------



## mikehoyt

I have had an update from the Canadian Yachting Association on this topic. Apparently this was a very old rule that has been out of use for some years. See below for their response.

"RRS 50.2 covers the use of whisker poles. The only restrictions are
shown i.e. one pole and when in use it must be attached to the mast.
There is no restriction about what side of the mast the pole must lie.

There used to be a restriction (RRS 1989-1992, rule 64.2) that a
spinnaker pole or whisker pole must be attached to the opposite side of
the mast to where the main boom was carried but this rule was changed
many years ago when the 1993-1996 rules were adopted."

Thanks for all the help,

Mike


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I guess the key to your question is what local rules you are using. Most PHRF fleets specify several divisions under the basic PHRF rules. And by design, the local rules are specifically composed to fit what the racers in that area want. Thus the extreme diversity in local rules between PHRF fleets over the US. And they are ALL RIGHT for their own areas. I am fleet captain this year for our club and we have a spinnaker, nonspinnaker and a cruising fleet. While we permit mylar or kevlar sails (not simly white sails only) in our cruising fleet, we do not make any distinction between fleets as to the whiskerpole use as to which side. We go with present rule which permits use on either side of the boom but must be connected to the mast. Clearly shown in the existing RRS. But this may be contrary to your local PHRF rules.

Having this capability really increases your management of your sails. Being able to trim the pole when on the same side as the boom (pole to leeward) is a tremendous feature. But to do so means you must be able to have a variable length pole and be able to immediately and constantly change this length to get the best our of your sail. So by adjusting the pole length and adjusting your jibsheets, you can make a wonderfull air foil.

We always sail shorthanded and solve this pole adjustment by installing additional T track on the front of the mast. We use a whiskerpole extended to the maximum allowed. By using a halyard we hoist the pole which one end has been connect to the spinnaker mast car. We have a chock installed at the bottom of the mast to hold the "free end". To use the pole to leeward or windwand, we simply un-chock the free end and snap it into the genoa clew. Then by lowering or hoisting the mast end of the pole, we can do some real fine tuning of the genoa trim. So the pole stays the same length regardless of the headsail you use. You do have to deal with the extra weight up high but we think it is worth the weight. Jibing is really simplified of course.

If you are using PHRF go to the committee and request a change. Seems like this would be easy to do and I can''t see why they would limit you. 

Good luck.


----------

